# Perth Saturday Morning (28/04)



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello all,

Is anyone up for taking the yaks out for a fish this weekend? At this stage I have no idea where I want to go so am happy to try anywhere between Lancelin and Mandurah; inside or out wide.

I was thinking a sun up start and in at about lunch depending on weather, fish etc.

Let me know if you're keen.


----------

